# Happy Birthday Techguy (Mike)



## 2twenty2

@TechGuy

🎂 Happy Birthday Mike!


----------



## RT

I thought Mike was too old to have a birthday...
probably counting on volunteers from this volunteer website to blow out his candles on the cake, too
 

Happy day to you Mr C


----------



## Cookiegal

Happy Birthday and Best Wishes to you Mike! :0


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy birthday O Fearless Leader! 

(That's why we let you win yesterday!) ;-)


----------



## Ciberblade

Well well well. What have we here? Birthday, huh? 

Hope you have a spectacular celebration of your successful circumnavigation of the globe!!!


----------



## Macboatmaster

Best wishes Mike


----------



## crjdriver

Happy birthday. At your age happiness is a new walker


----------



## Johnny b

Happy Birthday Mike ......and the wheeled versions glide a lot better


----------



## DR.M

Happy Birthday, Mike!

Wishing you the best! ✨


----------



## LauraMJ

Happy Birthday, Mike!! Thank you for all that you do for all of us! ❤


----------



## Drabdr

A very happy birthday to you!! I hope it’s a great day.


----------



## lochlomonder

Many happy returns, Mike!


----------



## ekim68

Happy birthday Mike. To Infinity and Beyond..


----------



## managed

Happy Birthday Boss - Live long and prosper - 🖖


----------



## TechGuy

Thank you all for th birthday wishes! 😁


----------



## valis

Happy Birthday Mike! Hope the crew Cermak bows to your every whim today!


----------



## PeterOz

Will this help
Calculate age (microsoft.com)


----------



## TechGuy

PeterOz said:


> Will this help
> Calculate age (microsoft.com)


I don't think Excel can calculate that high.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Mike


TechGuy said:


> I don't think Excel can calculate that high.


It is a very small calculation 

Years have been kind to the boss
Very little difference

Relatively recent as shown on his avatar








and some years ago - the challenge is - HOW MANY years intervene


----------

